# MY DAUGHTER JUST HAD A BABY GIRL!



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

Everything is irrelevant right now,to me anyway []Bottles included.
  I will be digging tomorrow though [8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

congrats Rick, she'll be in the pits with you in no time!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Rick! 
 Here's a starter set for you to pick up...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

just imagine youll get to see the look on her face when she digs her first pontil!

 how exciting!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations to 'ol Gramps!  My grandparents were fifty when I was born and it was great because they felt young and could do more.  They felt so young, in fact, they didn't want to be called "Grandmom and Grandad".
 Kate, that digging kit is too cute!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I forgot, how much did she weigh?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 21, 2009)

Kool-L


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations Rick!!! ...you need help choosing a name?? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

No thanks Chuck I think they picked a name for her already [] (Maya)
  Here are a few pix I took today when we went to see her at the hospital.
  To answer your question Reds she was 7 pounds 7 ounces.(thats good luck numbers for a bottle digger right there) lol She was 19.02 inches long missed that ABM crap number by 1 inch way to go kid!  [8D]


 Arika & Maya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried to be serious how did I do?[]
  look at the head of hair on that kid!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! []


----------



## woody (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats, Rick, on your new grand daughter.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

One more, the dog was left home all day she was glad to see us.The end 

 Thanks everyone you guys are the best.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Congratulations to 'ol Gramps!Â  My grandparents were fifty when I was born and it was great because they felt young and could do more.Â  They felt so young, in fact, they didn't want to be called "Grand mom and Granddad".
> Kate, that digging kit is too cute!Â


 

 Oh I forgot about this one lol 
  I said the same thing I don't want to be called gramps,pops,or paw paw..ect I made my own hip name up it goes beyond the norm...POPYO I think it could work [8D] I think we should make a few names up on this subject [] what will the future grand parents be called??? 2009 is the future to some []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 21, 2009)

That is really sweet.  Great pictures.  she sure does have a nice head of hair!  When I was a baby, everyone thought I was a boy because I hardly had any hair lol.


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> One more, the dog was left home all day she was glad to see us.The end
> 
> Thanks everyone you guys are the best.[]


 now that there is funny!! oh yea congrats on the grandchild too!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> That is really sweet.Â  Great pictures.Â  she sure does have a nice head of hair!Â  When I was a baby, everyone thought I was a boy because I hardly had any hair lol.


 

 My daughter had black hair to.As you can see she is Goldie locks now []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Congrats Rick!
> Here's a starter set for you to pick up...


 

 Hey I like that sifter  I could use that [8D]


----------



## glass man (Aug 21, 2009)

JUST SEEN! ALRIGHT RICK MAN! THAT GIRL COULD NOT HAVE A BETTER GRANDAD THEN YOU! ALL I ASK IS GIVE HER A WEEK OT TWO FORE YOU START TAKING HER TO PRIVEYS! SO GLAD FOR YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY AND I THANK THE LORD ALL IS OK! MAN LOOK AT THE HAIR ON THAT GIRL! A NATURAL HIPPIE! I WILL GIVE HERGUITAR AND HIPPIE LESSONS![DRUG FREE ZONE!] WOW!1ST TIME ONE OF MY GRAND -BOYS SAID "GRANDADDY" I WAS FILLED WITH PRIDE! [I ASKED TO BE CALLED GRAND DAD CAUSE THEY HAS BEEN TOO MANY MAW -MAWS,PAW -PAWS,PIPAWS ETC. I AM OLD SCHOOL AND JUST WANT GOOD OLE GRAND DAD! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU ALL! WHAT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE! MAN EVEN THAT PUCE FLASK DID NOT RATE THAT KINDA SMILE! FAR OUT!     NINA HERE I TOLD JAMIE NOT TO POST THIS UNTIL I TOLD YOU HOW HAPPY I AM FOR YOU. WHEN MY SISTER AND I WERE CHILDREN, OUR MOM USED TO SAY, "JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU'RE GROWN AND HAVE CHILDREN OF YOUR OWN. THEY'LL BE TWICE AS BAD AS EITHER OF YOU HAS EVER BEEN TO ME." THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO GET AROUND THAT CURSE WHERE I FOUND OUT I COULDN'T HAVE CHILDREN, BUT THEN MY NIECE WAS BORN. FIRST TIME I LAYED EYES ON HER I KNEW SHE HAD MY HEART FOR THE REST OF HER LIFE. I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TO HOLD EACH OF HER SONS AFTER THEIR BIRTHS AND THEY HAVE MY HEART AS WELL, AS DO JAMIE'S TWO DAUGHTERS AND TWO GRANDCHILDREN. GOD HAS TRULY BLESSED ME, BUT THERE HAVE BEEN TIMED WHEN EACH OF THEM HAVE BROKE MY HEART. IT GOES WITH THE TERRITORY. HOPE YOU AND YOUR WIFE AND YOUR DAUGHTER AND EVERYONE AROUND THIS CHILD IS FOREVER BLESSED AND THAT THE HEARTACHES ARE SMALL. NINA                     

 IN CASE THAT GIRL EVER NEEDS TO KNOW WHAT GRITS AND TURNIP GREENS ARE ALL ABOUT OR JUST SOME GENERAL SOUTHERN KNOWLEDGE YOU KNOW HE HAS A COUPLE OF HONORARY SOUTHERN GODPARENTS IN US.
 [][][][][][&:]  JAMIE


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

> I can wait another ten years before I become a grandfather though. She's in her last year of high school and the queen of the cheer squad!


 
 talk about wishful thinking![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

You are right on about the shower Lobe she was dieing for us to leave so she could take one []
 Yeah  why is it that some grown ups roll there eyes at me [:-] Kids know whats up []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the kind  words G Man & Nina.

 Hey Nina you type almost like Jamie  hahahah


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 21, 2009)

CONGRADS PAPYO! 

 Digger Ry


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2009)

You have something to brag about there Rick------very happy for all of you. How is Grandma doing?-----Take care--------------Fred.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> You have something to brag about there Rick------very happy for all of you. How is Grandma doing?-----Take care--------------Fred.


 

 Oh yeah thats right!!! old gradma ma  hahaha   shes doing good.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> CONGRADS PAPYO!
> 
> Digger Ry


 

 I got a story for ya that I think you ought a know,its about a crazy old man called Grand papyo.        The makings of a rap [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm down wit da PAPYO , yo..wiky wiky wiky


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## pabottles (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Rick,best to you and the new edition!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 21, 2009)

Popyo will be more like poopy or poopo in baby talk. It will be permanent before she ever gets the Yo down.[sm=lol.gif]

 Oh....Ok....I see it now. Your daughter looks like her mom. I was worryin bout the post man for a min....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

Yea sort of like a new puppy,hey that reminds me in all this excitement I forgot about my birthday present.A 2 month old Boston terrier [8D] 
  I get it on Thursday. Birthing pix to come hahahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Popyo will be more like poopy or poopo in baby talk. It will be permanent before she ever gets the Yo down.[sm=lol.gif]
> 
> Oh....Ok....I see it now. Your daughter looks like her mom. I was worryin bout the post man for a min....[]


 

 Hahahah your right I can see it now poopoo ga ga  lol

  How did you know I used to work for the Postal service? []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

My daughter called both sets of grandparents Nina & PopPop... so in order to distinguish between them, she added names that she identified with each... 
 Nina Kids or Nina Channy for my mother in law.. has a daycare & they had a dog named Channy.
 Nina Quack Quacks for my mom.. they live next to the creek and there are always ducks around. 

 Funny thing was, she didn't do this quite the same for PopPop... It was Nina PopPop QuackQuacks, or Nina PopPop Kids.

 Maybe you can be PopPop Puce. [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2009)

Quack quack lol

 That quacks me up derrrrrrrrrrrr[8D]


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Ricko! There is a kid who will have lots of fun with her Pap. I'll be looking for you on America's Funniest Home Videos some day [].

 Zoey and Conan are getting a little buddy, too? Cool!   ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

whats new jimmy boy, long time no see!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Rick!.....Major congrats are in order,...You look proud (as well you should)... WTG!                                              J.B.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> WTG!


 
 It's not like he gave birth to the baby[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

LMAO  come on I felt the pain somewhat [8D]

  Thanks Joe []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey and Conan are getting a little buddy, too? Cool!Â Â  ~Jim


 
 Don't for get "Crash" I am getting a new puppy on Thurs. 2 month old Boston Terrier. That should be CrAzY [8D]


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 23, 2009)

I love the name Popyo. Hope it sticks for you. My cousin and I all called my mother's mother "Granny", except for the youngest. For some reason we never knew he called her "Purple" and that's all he ever called her till the day she died. When he talks about her now it's always "Purple" did this or that. We always thought that was so funny, but she loved it.
 As to your other addition, just wondering if you're going to let your antique bottle family help name it. I'm sure Jamie has a hundred or so suggestions for a good name [8|][][][][] and I bet others on here do too.
 Of course right now I bet naming the dog is the last thing on your mind. Treasuring that little girl has to come first. She is a beauty. The next couple of years are going to be filled with so many firsts (like first smile, first time she recognizes you, first words, first steps, etc.) your heart is going to just about explode from all the joy and wonder. 
 Peace


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats Rick.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

Nina I wish i would have thought about the "dog name" before but the day after my birthday party I put on my favorite digging shirt,it says CRASH on it. I picked the name and it stuck.Now everyone I know is saying,when is crash coming? So I guess the game will have to wait until I get another pet []


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

RICK:CRASH SOUNDS LIKE A SCARY NAME FOR A GUY WITH AS MANY BOTTLES YOU GOT![] I STAYED WITH NINA'S GRANDMOTHER TO  KEEP A WATCH ON HER. ONE DAY  A PERSON CALLED UP AND ASKED "CAN I TALK TO PURPLE"! I KNEW THE VOICE AS NINA'S COUSIN'S WIFE. I DID NOT KNOW BOUT GRANNY BEING CALLED "PURPLE"![:-] I THOUGHT THE  PERSON WAS JOKING IN SOME WEIRD WAY,ON LSD,CRAZY!  IMAGINE SOMEBODY CALLING YOU THAT YOU KNOW AND THEY ASKED TO SPEAK TO "PURPLE" WHAT WOULD YOU DO?[] JAMIE


----------

